# WOW, what a crazy night



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*5/20/2018*
WOW, what a crazy night....

I had repeat customer Donny D. group of 4 onboard for the first trip tonight. Conditions were marginal, with East winds at 15mph and normal tide levels as we left the dock. A strong line of thunderstorms were advancing from the West, and I knew we had limited time to find fish before we had to run back to the dock to take cover. After 40 minutes of gigging, we never saw a flounder, and with storms getting close, we made a run for the dock. Just before getting to the dock, we were hit with 40mph cold wind from the NW. We made it back to the dock safely and I was able to put the boat on the trailer before the heavy rain hit. I gave the customers the option to wait a hour or two to see if conditions improved after the storms passed, but they decided to call it and reschedule for another night.

By midnight, the storms had passed and conditions were nice, with dead calm winds and very light rain. Longtime customer and good friend Paul W. group of 2 met me at the dock at 12:20am, with winds increasing to SSW at 15mph just as we left the dock. Just after arriving at our chosen spot, the wind suddenly increased again to South at 30-40mph with gusts over 50mph. We were pinned down, and I was barely able to move the boat into the wind with the airmotor at full throttle. Luckily, the water clarity was decent, and there were flounder everywhere taking cover on the protected shoreline from the brutal winds. We gigged our 10 fish limit here in 35 minutes, even with 30-40mph winds and light rain. Once we had our limit, I beached the boat to wait for the winds to relax before heading in across the open bay. We sat for 45 minutes with the winds howling South at 40+ mph. Finally, the winds relaxed, and we enjoyed a smooth boat ride in with dead calm winds at 2:15am.

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 23
June: 12-14, 18, 19, 27, 28
July: 6-13, 15-18, 22-24, 26-28, 30, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW!h: glad your ok bro!


----------

